# 2007 R32 The full story



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I will post up the full detail later today but heres a glimpse :thumb:

View attachment 2211


View attachment 2212


View attachment 2213


:thumb:


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

looking good so far, i love my dubs


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

how does a 2007 car with hard paint get to that point


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hand car washes


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

very nice


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

very very good correction there..


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wait till i do the write up later you wont believe how much :buffer: it took to get there:thumb:


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Someone didn't look after they're new car.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cant wait mate :thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thats not Whizzers is it? 
Only joking but shocking paintwork.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Daffy said:


> Thats not Whizzers is it?
> Only joking but shocking paintwork.


No not Whizzers this one is in better nick :lol: and yes very shocking paint work hence the need for the rotary


----------



## Ray-1 (Jul 29, 2007)

oh my god,what a state that paintwork is in for a 2007 car,but got to say that while these 5 pound muddy bucket of water and sponge, splash and dash guys are operating it keeps the pro detailers busy which is a good thing.Can't wait to see the finished car and the write up.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ray said:


> oh my god,what a state that paintwork is in for a 2007 car,but got to say that while these 5 pound muddy bucket of water and sponge, splash and dash guys are operating it keeps the pro detailers busy which is a good thing.Can't wait to see the finished car and the write up.


Thats true mate full write up coming in a bit :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

*Valet Magic vs 2007 R32 The full story*

Hello and welcome to my detail of a 2007 VW R32 (1 of 4 parts)

I went to see this car last week to see what sort of detail the customer would require, on arrival i was pleased to be greeted by a lovely looking R32 in a wonderfull colour, so the car was then booked in for a full paint correction detail (as there were slight swirls) and to be completed with a quality wax.
So the morning of the detail 7am the sun is out and i am rearing to go,Arrived at the customers at 8am had a cuppa ran through the detail with the customer again and i set off to work on one of my favorite cars.

On arrival the car looked like this:
View attachment 2217


The wash:
I had already mixed up the Megs wheel brightner and APC and started by Soaking the wheels and under arches along with dousing the car in APC, let it sit for a couple of mins and Then proceeded to wash the vehicle using 2 bucket method and Chemical guys extra wash and gloss.The vehicle was rinsed using 100 litres of RO water and drag dried using a sonus waffle weave drying towel.
View attachment 2218


Claying:
For this i had originally chose to use a mild Megs clay bar but when we got to the car th owner informed us that he had driven through a wet white line in the road and yes it had sprayed up the lower section of wing, door and rear quarter (nice) so scrapped the Megs and broke out the Sonus Grey as i knew this was up for the job.
View attachment 2219

At this point i litrally S H I T myself  as what i uncovered was never imaginable i had found so many scratches and defects down the drivers side it was untrue and then i remembered the owner telling me last week that the dirty old hand car wash had polished his car for free while he was shopping and now we know why they had probably dropped the sponge and still cleaned his car discovered that they had Fecked it up and polished it to fill it all and only when i clayed away the polish was it visable  
View attachment 2220

So after the tears and swearing i went onto measuring the thickness of the paint as i knew the only way forward for this side was the rotary.I grabed the sonus cutting pad and IP luckily the readings were high and i knew i could cut around 4-6 microns away without and paint shading in areas :thumb: The scary thing is in some places i had cut away 9 microns of clear coat to remove some defects but all was good in the end for the rest of the car i used the pc and mild cutting sonus pad with IP once the polishing was out the way i buffed it off to reveal a super smooth shiny defect free surface all the way around  
View attachment 2221


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

*R32 Part 2*

View attachment 2227


View attachment 2228


So with the paint work sorted i went on to seal it using Jetseal 109 3 layers used with equal breaks to cure between.
View attachment 2229


Waxing:
For this detail i chose Zym0l Glasur as its awesome on vw paint more so this colour with a nice layer on the car panel by panel it was then buffed using a Zym0l buffing towel once buffed and looking good it was time to pop out for some lunch (mcdonalds  ) on return it was little jobs to do like spruce up the interior, dress tyres/arches (Megs hyper dressing), polish glass,exhaust tips,final buff and apply a spritz of field glaze.
View attachment 2230

View attachment 2231


Part 3 to follow


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

*R32 Part 3*

Final pics of the completed car:
View attachment 2232


View attachment 2233


View attachment 2234


View attachment 2235


View attachment 2236


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

*R32 Part 4*

More pics:

View attachment 2237


View attachment 2238


View attachment 2239


Thankyou for your time i hope that you have enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Looking gooood! :thumb: :doublesho :thumb: 

Is that mini-digger lined up for a detail too? That would beat a Dyson Detail for sure


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can you not put them all in one post?


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

:doublesho Spot on finished pics :doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Can you not put them all in one post?


its only allowing me to put 5 pics up at a time can you do any thing for me mate? :thumb:


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but why not do all these threads in one?

Anyways, great results. The wheels are a complete pain to clean, let along keep them that way. They're a magnet for break dust!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

V8burble said:


> Looking gooood! :thumb: :doublesho :thumb:
> 
> Is that mini-digger lined up for a detail too? That would beat a Dyson Detail for sure


:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

famoussas said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but why not do all these threads in one?
> 
> Anyways, great results. The wheels are a complete pain to clean, let along keep them that way. They're a magnet for break dust!


it only lets me put 5 pics up at a time its a pain in the ass


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Looking fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

As I said in part 3, looks fantastic. That colour is immense. Fantastic job as usual :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Will it let you post 5 pics then another 5 (post reply)?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> As I said in part 3, looks fantastic. That colour is immense. Fantastic job as usual :thumb:


Thankyou mate :thumb:


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

What did you use on the 'chrome' front grill? I'm not sure what to use on mine.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

looking good mate, like the plates too


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

stunning work there:thumb: :thumb: ,and you managed to use glasur without breaking the seal on it


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Will it let you post 5 pics then another 5 (post reply)?


Yes mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

famoussas said:


> What did you use on the 'chrome' front grill? I'm not sure what to use on mine.


APC and Jetseal :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> stunning work there:thumb: :thumb: ,and you managed to use glasur without breaking the seal on it


:lol: i resealed it as the twist lock broke when i opened it


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> looking good mate, like the plates too


Cheers JB :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A truly great finish - looks stunning


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is one great finish, especially when you consider the state of the paint in the before shots. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Daffy said:


> Thats not Whizzers is it?
> Only joking but shocking paintwork.


You cheeky F*cker .....



Valetmagic said:


> No not Whizzers this one is in better nick :lol: and yes very shocking paint work hence the need for the rotary


Mate if it wasnt for me showing what to do you wouldnt even have been able to get that one even close to as good as mine .... I reckon another few hours on it and it might shine as much as mine


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Must admit Whizzers car is the NUTS and thankyou to whoever put all these posts in 1 :thumb:


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Very Nice Job


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Valetmagic said:


> Must admit Whizzers car is the NUTS and thankyou to whoever put all these posts in 1 :thumb:


Thank you and it was me :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers Bill (TOP MAN) :thumb:


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Gorgeous. Those R32s look triff in that colour. Superb correction job!


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

Fantastic transformation. Hope the owner changes his car cleaning ways now. Always clean your car yourself!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Jixes said:


> Fantastic transformation. Hope the owner changes his car cleaning ways now. Always clean your car yourself!


Hes on a programme now so it will be fine :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

nice finish mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Maxym said:


> Gorgeous. Those R32s look triff in that colour. Superb correction job!


:thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeez im doing something wrong. Wash, clay, ptg, machine, jetseal x3 and wax all by lunchtime. Thats some fast work:buffer:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice mate!:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Very nice mate!:thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Brilliant, scary how such a new car is let get into that state. Hope thats a lesson to the owner that shopping centres are for cornflakes not cleaning your car!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Great turnaround Robbie,

Can't believe an '07 R32 got to look as bad as that!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Great turnaround Robbie,
> 
> Can't believe an '07 R32 got to look as bad as that!


Believe me Alex i nearly cried :devil:


----------



## R32Allawicious (Apr 17, 2007)

*:d*

Ahhhh, theres my beauty!  Yes im the menace that let his car get in that state! hah.

It was bad, only 3 and a bit months old. I do alot of miles, 8000 already. And I live in a flat, so no hand washes by me.

Excellent job that was done. Thanks again mate.

Now that I am going to have it regularly washed by Valetmagic I will be all good! :car:

Chris


----------



## R32Allawicious (Apr 17, 2007)

V8burble said:


> Looking gooood! :thumb: :doublesho :thumb:
> 
> Is that mini-digger lined up for a detail too? That would beat a Dyson Detail for sure


Well ive still got it in my car park, who wants to give it a go? :lol:


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

R32Allawicious said:


> Ahhhh, theres my beauty!  Yes im the menace that let his car get in that state! hah.
> 
> It was bad, only 3 and a bit months old. I do alot of miles, 8000 already. And I live in a flat, so no hand washes by me.
> 
> ...


Thats the attitude we like to see!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

R32Allawicious said:


> Ahhhh, theres my beauty!  Yes im the menace that let his car get in that state! hah.
> 
> It was bad, only 3 and a bit months old. I do alot of miles, 8000 already. And I live in a flat, so no hand washes by me.
> 
> ...


No prob mate good to see you have joint the forum see you next week :thumb:


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

cool, looks great.. where about near Heathrow are you based. Sadly I can't PM yet as I need to get my 10posts.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb So Far!! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

hmi1750 said:


> cool, looks great.. where about near Heathrow are you based. Sadly I can't PM yet as I need to get my 10posts.


Just by staines mate :thumb:


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

that isn't far. I went to school at Staines Prep so no the area fairly well.

I need my 330d doing, its covered in swirls.. bought used and I think BMW person drove it through the car wash many many times!

(sorry to diverge from the thread)
Can I email you, please mail me [email protected]


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

hmi1750 said:


> that isn't far. I went to school at Staines Prep so no the area fairly well.
> 
> I need my 330d doing, its covered in swirls.. bought used and I think BMW person drove it through the car wash many many times!
> 
> ...


Hi thankyou for your request i have now emailed you :thumb:


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

i'm speechless. you have a gift.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

blucpe said:


> i'm speechless. you have a gift.:thumb:


THANKS MATE :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Superb So Far!! :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

R32 had me thinking skyline but then 2007! Good work, looking nice.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

lomax said:


> looking good so far, i love my dubs


amen to that!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ash_xt said:


> very very good correction there..


Thankyou hence the rotary :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

*R32 Revisit*

Went back the other day to give the little blue bugger a once over, still holding its depth and shine well and still beading awesomely.Some befores and afters :thumb:

On arrival:
View attachment 2440

View attachment 2441


After:
View attachment 2442

View attachment 2443

View attachment 2444


God i love this car :thumb:


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

It's a beauty alright.

Look at the state of the wheels in that first pic


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

The state of the wheel will probably only be about 10 days worth of break dust. Depending on use, they'll sometimes be like that in a week


----------



## vecbtb (Aug 3, 2007)

The finish is holding up really well. Looks great, good job.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good looking correction work there, got a lovely shine on the blue paintwork. :thumb:


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

i like too, but then i would!!!!................


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Good looking correction work there, got a lovely shine on the blue paintwork. :thumb:


Cheers Dave :thumb:


----------

